# How Much Fiber



## rjlocal22 (Apr 19, 2021)

Hello all,
I feed my 9 year old beagle Blue Buffalo beef stew. I give her 7 ounces of it and 1 ounce of peas and carrots twice a day. But the Blue Buffalo states on the can that the guaranteed analysis for fiber is 1 percent. The question is: What percent of what? Is it 1 percent of how much I am feeding or 1 percent of the net contents of the can.
I am also trying to find out how much fiber I should be feeding my dog daily. My beagle weighs 30 lbs.
I don't think there is sufficient fiber in the can. But 1 ounce of peas and carrots twice a day equals 2 grams of fiber per day. So I wonder if that amount plus what is in the can is sufficient?


----------



## rjlocal22 (Apr 19, 2021)

Never mind, If I knew this was a dead forum, I would not have posted. I'll join another forum.


----------

